# What was in those cocktails??



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all

hope everyone has recovered from last night.

does anyone actually know what was in those cocktails?? Although i think it may be best not to know.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I must admit, that was THE strongest drink i've tasted in Dubai.... and they don't really make strong drinks here (referring to the fact that they measure out a puny shotglass into your glass and fill it with ice)


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay so the official recipe is below;

3 ounces Trader Vic's Navy Grog Mix (sold at Trader Vic's restaurant gift shop) 
1 ounce orange juice 
1 ounce lemon juice 
1 ounce silver rum 
1 ounce dark rum 
1 ounce 151-proof Demerara rum 
Dash of grenadine 
1 cup crushed ice 
1 organic gardenia for garnish (available by special order at most flower markets) 

The short of it, lots of liquor!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay so the official recipe is below;
> 
> 3 ounces Trader Vic's Navy Grog Mix (sold at Trader Vic's restaurant gift shop)
> 1 ounce orange juice
> ...



That explains the state of my head this morning


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> That explains the state of my head this morning


That also explains why I had my head down the toilet all night! Never again - that was a very painful lesson!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay so the official recipe is below;
> 
> 3 ounces Trader Vic's Navy Grog Mix (sold at Trader Vic's restaurant gift shop)
> 1 ounce orange juice
> ...


That also explains why I have only been out of my bed for about an hour and a half.

Maz you were tremendous!! -


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That also explains why I have only been out of my bed for about an hour and a half.
> 
> Maz you were tremendous!! -


When you are done rubbing it in, please let me know and I will emerge from under those covers where I've been hiding all day!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i can still feel them now!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

ha ha ha.
i think it was better not to know, thanks though. i knew there was rum! that was why i was calling it a pirates drink! 
maybe you need to have a hook as a hand and a parrot on your shoulder to be able to handle those beasts.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> i can still feel them now!


I can feel your pain! I went out last night - drank coke all night but still had to go home early and that was after spending the better part of the afternoon and early evening back in my bed! That thing was still working its magic on me!!  Never again!!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Standard shot = 1.5 fl ounces. Each one of "these" was 6 fluid ounces of the hard stuff. A quad shot. Raise your hand if you had more than one. And if you did I'm amazed you're still alive.

Must've been a helluva night. Who still remembers what happened?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i had a ton of drinks, then 2 of those things, got to admit, i can normal drink a lot, but they killed me off!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Standard shot = 1.5 fl ounces. Each one of "these" was 6 fluid ounces of the hard stuff. A quad shot. Raise your hand if you had more than one. And if you did I'm amazed you're still alive.
> 
> Must've been a helluva night. Who still remembers what happened?



I made it to 3 of those evil things. Linda had 5 and a half!!!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

ha ha ha. i was such a wimp and only had a sip!! they were evil!!!


----------

